# Vincent is 8 weeks old :3



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah so I want to show off my beautiful little boy! He's 8 weeks old today 

Look at that poodle face! 









Action shot!









Showing off his lovely coat, so chocolatey :love-eyes:









He is my little Prince <3


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a handsome boy!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

He is scrummy and has mischief written all over his face


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Gorgeous ... he is a lovely deep chocolate ... just yummy!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> He is scrummy and has mischief written all over his face


hahahaaha! so true  he is a right little cheeky lad.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yummy yummy choccy ...

Oh no dont get me started again on chocolate ...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Quite right to show him off, he is lovely. :iagree: he does look really cheeky in the last picture!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So Cute! a prince for sure!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Quite right to show him off - just keep posting pics, he's adorable, very mischievous looking, and sooo cute


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

The rate my boyfriend is taking photos I'm sure there will be loads


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Because I'm still drinking my coffee and can't possibly bare looking through my emails at work here are some more Vincent pictures 














































p.s I am sorry but me and my boyfriend LOVE taking photos xD (Before my degree I was seriously into photography, almost did it as a job! then science called me....!)


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I looove Vincent *sings* lalalalala


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

hes gorgeous


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Rufifni, sorry i dont know ure name. I was wondering whereabouts you got Vincent from, as my pup is the same age and has the same collar on, which the breeder supplied him with before we bought. Maybe just a coincedence, but Ozzy is chocolate brown and from an all brown litter xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

tracy weston said:


> Hi Rufifni, sorry i dont know ure name. I was wondering whereabouts you got Vincent from, as my pup is the same age and has the same collar on, which the breeder supplied him with before we bought. Maybe just a coincedence, but Ozzy is chocolate brown and from an all brown litter xx


I think that they are brothers! I looked at the pictures you put up and I agree  He was from an all brown litter too.

His mum is Willow (working English cocker spaniel) and dad is Romeo (working mini poodle) we got him from Sarah who is near Gainsborough Lincs.

I see that he was a present from your partner, does he remember what colour collar he had before you got him? Vincent was colour purple! We almost got black though...!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

p.s my name is Ruth! I should really put that somewhere here xD


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

He is so, so, so cute!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> He is so, so, so cute!


:ilmc: :ilmc: :ilmc: :ilmc: :ilmc: :ilmc: :ilmc:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! he was smaller than a Mcdonalds cup!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
and that first pic is just adorable


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

That a large Maccie D cup!
We don't think he's going to be very big, which is fine by me!


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

They are brothers!! I dont know about the colour of the collar, but i havent changed it since we have got him (im waiting to get a fancy one with a matching lead ready for his first walk). What a small world. My partner as always wanted a newfouland, and i know that Sarah breeds these, and i am so glad he came back with Ozzy instead. Ill ask him about the collar.. also you wouldnt have by chance put a deposit on one dog and then picked the smaller one instead would you?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

No but we did hear about that from Sarah - apparently someone put the deposit down when the pups were very little but when they came to collect the pup they wanted a different one!
Vincent was the runt of the litter, he was so little compared to the others!

When we picked him up there were 3 pups left all boys


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

My partner as said that Ozzy had a black collar. Cant believe they are related, such a small world. How is Vincent turning out to be? Ozzy is very lively and inqusitive during his active periods, and stubborn as well at times. He sleeps quite a bit, and he as just started going into his crate today to sleep, all by himself. 
He as also started going to the back door when he needs a wee, but accidents do happen.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg! We were going to get Black but then we saw Vincent and just fell in love, I am glad though because now I know black got a nice new family!!

Vincent is SO cheeky! He loves picking up his toys and piling them in the corner. He is stubborn too, once he's in the flower beds pulling up the flowers we have to wade in to get him! x_x

I see you're in Rotherham, so not too far from us!  Maybe once they're older we can have a family reunion


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

your little Vincent has the cheekiest look in his eyes, adorable


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> your little Vincent has the cheekiest look in his eyes, adorable


thanks! He really is a cheeky little fella


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I want one!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I took this photo this morning on my phone (crappy camera!) and HAD to share it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Omg!!! So cute!!!


That is his best LOOK MUMMY I AM GOOD GIVE ME SOME OF YOUR BREAKFAST face he could do


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think he Aced it!!!


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Ruth, sorry im just getting round to replying ive had a very busy weekend. Yeah it would be good to meet up when there bigger, would be interesting to see if they are similar or complete opposites. Ozyy had his first jabs last week and he was really good, no crying or yelping, but was tender for a couple of days after. He is being microchipped when he as his next jabs, and i am scared for him, ive read that it is a big needle. I think it may be me crying rather than Ozzy! 
They are both nine weeks old now as well aren't they... and Ozzy seems to be growing and getting more grown up as each day passes. My little baby is becoming a dog lol!! 
How is Vincent? Im trying to put some photos on here so you can see him, but im not very technologically minded, and is proving difficult. 
P.S. Thanks for the picture of Vincent chewing a carrot, i gave Ozzy one and he loves them xx


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

So lovely! Thanks for sharing theses gorgeous photos.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

tracy weston said:


> Hi Ruth, sorry im just getting round to replying ive had a very busy weekend. Yeah it would be good to meet up when there bigger, would be interesting to see if they are similar or complete opposites. Ozyy had his first jabs last week and he was really good, no crying or yelping, but was tender for a couple of days after. He is being microchipped when he as his next jabs, and i am scared for him, ive read that it is a big needle. I think it may be me crying rather than Ozzy!
> They are both nine weeks old now as well aren't they... and Ozzy seems to be growing and getting more grown up as each day passes. My little baby is becoming a dog lol!!
> How is Vincent? Im trying to put some photos on here so you can see him, but im not very technologically minded, and is proving difficult.
> P.S. Thanks for the picture of Vincent chewing a carrot, i gave Ozzy one and he loves them xx


Hey Tracy  
It's funny about the jabs, Vincent was a huge cry baby! He jumped straight into our arms as soon as the vet put it in  I have no idea how he'll cope when he has the microchip too!

I looked at the picture you put in the gallery, it looks like Ozzy has longer, more spaniel ears than Vincent  Vincents face is SO poodley  

I can't take credit for the carrot idea though! someone here mentioned it and I gave it a go. Vincent LOVES them!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is gorgeous! What a cutie 
When Izzie was a pup I took a few pictures of her next to objects,
She was barely bigger than the sky tv remote! & she had her little head in one of our big glasses barely taller than it, very cute!  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Vincent is gorgeous! What a cutie
> When Izzie was a pup I took a few pictures of her next to objects,
> She was barely bigger than the sky tv remote! & she had her little head in one of our big glasses barely taller than it, very cute!  x


heehee yes, Vincent can now jump the backdoor step but when we got him we had to carry him over it!

We're having a BBQ tonight so I am sure that there will be plenty of new pictures for me to put up soon! But here's a taster of Vincent age 9 weeks:









Watching my boyfriend cook dinner!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hoping to get osme when it's ready because of those beautiful puppy eyes


----------

